# modified handmade slingshot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Modified my handmade slingshot and thanks to tips from Jeff (shot in the foot)it has improved significantly by adding the fishtail at the base and widening the finger hole gives a much stronger grip,enabling me to really stretch those tubes out getting tremendous power what can I say but thanks agin Jeff you really know your stuff.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Glad you liked my idea, the 1st one was ok but you will be able to put stronger tubes now, i like it, thank again jeff


----------

